# reflective tape



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Ginzu, or anyone, where do you get the ref. tape? That looks like a must have accessory. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most boating supply stores like ours carry it. You can usually buy it by the foot. Try West Marine or other similar store in your area.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Try hardware stores as well.


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Harbor Freight. Dont forget the 20% off coupon in the paper each week.

Paint the edges with clear fingernail polish or some other type of clear sealant. They will last alot longer.

Bryan


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Academy sells precut strips that work awesome in the boating accessories


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I got some from Walmart in the Automotive section. $1.96. Comes in white or red


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't skimp on the type of reflective tape you purchase. SOLAS tape by 3M is USCG approved. 

 SOLAS tape is specifically designed to enhance the visibility of life jackets, ring buoys, survival suits, and inflatable life rafts in marine environments. This tape is highly flexible and adheres (3150A) to rubber-coated cloth, vinyl-nylon laminated cloth, cured polyester cloth, PVC, aluminum, and helmets. The new version of sew-on SOLAS (6755I) exhibits all the same qualities as the adhesive 3150A and is soft and flexible sew on fabric. Both SOLAS tapes are excellent for outerwear applications such as motorcycle jackets and raingear. Sticks to nylon and codura. 3150A sold in 15-foot increments or 55-yard rolls. 6755I sold in 10-foot lengths and 55-yard rolls. Specifications and instructions for all 3M SOLAS reflective materials can be found at this link *HERE*. 


Edit: West Marine carries the SOLAS tape , expensive but it may just save your life some day or night.
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...toreNum=50469&subdeptNum=50494&classNum=50498 
A single package of 12 each 2 X 4 inch stickers is priced at $31.99, maybe you can share the cost with your fishing buddy?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

or visit a big trucks type store or trailer sales accessories truckstop store.
If you do not get the USCG stuff, at least get the DOT stuff.
it is also called conspicuity tape. I think 3M had a patent on it until recently.
That 3M DOT stuff sticks very well so make sure it is where you want to stay.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

YakAttack nite stripe!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

REI has a few products that work well, including reflective line to rig around your boat.

http://www.rei.com/product/716688/pmi-niteline-utility-cord-3mm

http://www.rei.com/product/782824/bluewater-3mm-niteline-utility-cord-package-of-50-ft

or north water sells reflective deck line coverings

http://www.rutabaga.com/Reflective-Deck-Line-Covers_p_211.html

TRP


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Great thread guys. Reflective tape is such an easy kill as far as kayak safety measures go. I don't have hardly enough on my yak, but with all the night and low light fishing I do, that has to change.


----------

